# I removed a gential wart with nail clippers



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't recommend doing this I don't even know if it was a gential wart. I nearly cut open a vein and I bleed for a good hour. It hurt for a acouple seconds untill you cut off the circulation then you just keep applying pressure eventually the skin will be cliped off the most painful part was the cliped skin was dangling by being still attach so I had to clip it again and the nerve was still alive so I had to once repeat and cut it again and apply pressure to cut off the nerve circulating. The vein was expose dark blue almost black it made me wanna puke and now thier a huge amount of flesh exposed.

This made me later on think if a man ever had to have his penis cut off he would bleed to death and die.

I was reading horror storys of people taking to much viagra and having to have their penises amputated imagine that would be awful to take a drug then having that operation done.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I hope you sterilized them.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh man I forgot I should maybe pour some alcohol on the cut to clean it with some polysporn. I had to use toilet paper and ducktape for a band aid.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

What. The. ****.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Post pics please.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Why...just why...


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

My condolences to whoever else may use those nail clippers.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

nice job!!


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah I shoulda took before and after pictures lol, maybe I can do an after picture hehe.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

You should sell what you clipped off on Ebay.


----------



## another1 (Sep 5, 2013)

lol^^^



This could potentially leave a major scar.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

The scar is to nasty to post on SAS.

Got it on zoom hmm the scars of love.

Genital mutilation am i starting the next trend here I hope not.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cmed said:


> My condolences to whoever else may use those nail clippers.


A person can get a genital wart underneath the fingernail! Then if you scratch something, you can get a genital wart there, too.

:afr :afr :afr That is totally NASTIFIED.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.

._______________________________________.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Lol sir,lol.


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

How do you delete a thread from your memory?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Great time to have breakfast. With a side of clipped genital warts.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Really? Why? Please look after the wound and sterilise that clippers


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

cmed said:


> My condolences to whoever else may use those nail clippers.


): yes


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

anti-socialsocialite said:


> You should sell what you clipped off on Ebay.


 lol I should of saved it I wasn't thinking.

Maybe next time : )


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Do yourself a favor and use apple cider vinegar next time please, at least you won't have a huge scar and it won't grow back.

Also most warts cut with just a nail clipper will grow back.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Om


Kakumbus said:


> Do yourself a favor and use apple cider vinegar next time please, at least you won't have a huge scar and it won't grow back.
> 
> Also most warts cut with just a nail clipper will grow back.


Omg hopefully it won't. I'm hoping it wasn't even a wart. It could of been a lump of scar tissue that overgrown I nic my self down their well buzzing my pubs that could of caused it maybe.

I did cut pretty deep. Complete skin removal the vein was even exposed. It wasn't even that big really 2mm by 2mm. The scar is like that x5 length wise a big gash.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

uke
You're talking about the human wiring around it? eeewwww


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> A person can get a genital wart underneath the fingernail! Then if you scratch something, you can get a genital wart there, too.
> 
> :afr :afr :afr That is totally NASTIFIED.


Just in case. I'm gonna sterilize those clippers now in boiling water. It was a heat of the moment idea before I went to work. I didn't put to much thought into it.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Pics, or it didn't happen.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

What the .... What would even make you think that that could have been a good idea really I'm sure there is a better way of doing such things 
.... Man 
Good job for bravery but


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

:teeth i can only shake my head...i can't think of a word to say.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Ugh, this is disgusting.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I heard that medical care is free up there in Canada, might want to try it out next time. That is one area where you don't want to get an infection from doing home surgery.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kakumbus said:


> Do yourself a favor and use *apple cider vinegar* next time please, at least you won't have a huge scar and it won't grow back.
> 
> Also most warts cut with just a nail clipper will grow back.


Yep :lol You went there.....apple cider. All the people in TinyChat knew how I react to that stuff! :drunk :lol


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Classified said:


> I heard that medical care is free up there in Canada, might want to try it out next time. That is one area where you don't want to get an infection from doing home surgery.


Cryosurgery is the preferred method of removal.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

.... You should throw those clippers away..


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

moroff said:


> .... You should throw those clippers away..


They'll be fine after they've been washed and sterilized.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> uke
> You're talking about the human wiring around it? eeewwww


Can I put the picture on? It just gonna show the skin and scar on 2.8 zoom off my camara phone.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> They'll be fine after they've been washed and sterilized.


 Set them on fire first..:afr


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Unless your immune system is total crap you're not going to get a serious infection from something like this if you keep it reasonably clean.


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

Cool story bro.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I hope you used protection for the clippers sake.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

This was in a area near the base even if you were using protection it still may not protect everything. The condom slides between the shaft and the base so you still get fluids on your equipment lol.

Maybe you could use ducktape and plastic wrap to get a more complete biohazard suit condom to cover the whole pelvic region lol.

Actually warts are common 90% of the population will contact the virus in there lifetime. There's over 120+ types of warts / hpv. Most disappear on their own after 2 years.


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

you sir are fierce and fearlessbravo


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

GotAnxiety said:


> This was in a area near the base even if you were using protection it still may not protect everything. The condom slides between the shaft and the base so you still get fluids on your equipment lol.
> 
> Maybe you could use ducktape and plastic wrap to get a more complete biohazard suit condom to cover the whole pelvic region lol.
> 
> Actually warts are common 90% of the population will contact the virus in there lifetime. There's over 120+ types of warts / hpv. Most disappear on their own after 2 years.


 You should change your sn to GotWarts.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I may of had one and if it was one now it gone.

If you had a wart any where on your body that a type of hpv.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a pimple on my butt. Everytime I touch it, it feels like a red hot branding iron. (super srs)

Is it okay to use nail clippers on it?


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

arnie said:


> I have a pimple on my butt. Everytime I touch it, it feels like a red hot branding iron. (super srs)
> 
> Is it okay to use nail clippers on it?


Have you tried a rusty butter knife?


----------



## zstandig (Sep 21, 2013)

Okay, now I will never attempt home surgery.

Maybe next time siphon it off with unflavored waxed dental floss?


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

imagine if they had an erection while their penis was cut off, that would be decent amount of blood gone within a few seconds.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

GotAnxiety said:


> Oh man I forgot I should maybe pour some alcohol on the cut to clean it with some polysporn. I had to use toilet paper and ducktape for a band aid.


Alcohol on your manhood? What the hell were you thinking. I would rather use hydrogen peroxide or something less painful. Maybe even regular old saline.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Pompeii said:


> Have you tried a rusty butter knife?


:lol haha! rusty butter knife...


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

I hope this is a joke. I would pay for this to be a joke.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

That would be a good operation to watch in one of those threater operations rooms.

Someone getting their penis amputated. I bet it swolled up to triple it sized and all the veins went varicose and distorted.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arnie said:


> I have a pimple on my butt. Everytime I touch it, it feels like a red hot branding iron. (super srs)
> 
> Is it okay to use nail clippers on it?


try a sterile needle.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's one of the "Know that!" ladies! :lol


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

grosss


----------



## NomadicWonder (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I just don't see why...

It's just so gross...

Ugh!


----------



## NomadicWonder (Nov 15, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I just don't see why...
> 
> It's just so gross...
> 
> Ugh!


He seems quite proud of it.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

prettyful said:


>


I love that gif


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> 1978's I Spit On Your Grave. Spoiler by the way.
> 
> I'm desensitized from watching all sorts of horrible crap, but that scene is just :no


Yeah I seen it, the bathtub was the harshest one imo.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Man the scar is huge. Now i'lll never get a gf wtf


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

prettyful said:


>


Most overused gif on SAS.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah man that scar is going to send the ladies runni...I want to say sprinting for the hills.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I'll post it once it healed.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

This be the thread that keeps on giving.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Haha great! Thanks for sharing... Love it! Enjoyed reading through your post while images of the act filled my mind! Hehe... Damn it mate, you're so smart. How could you pull that off? So cool... Would've never thought of that for a thousand years! Brilliant mind, brilliant!

Heheh.. *GET OUT*...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You can get genital warts wearing a suit like that!


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I didn't think this thread would be so popular. I'm starting to regret making it.

I can vision this thread 5 years from now with 70,000 posts.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

genital infection of peace

successful troll is successful


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

This thread


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah it all healed up nicely.

The penis is better then before. We can rebuild it we can make it stronger!

Genital enhancement surgey was a success. Excessive masturbation speeded recovery.

I might go to the std clinc after the fact and show them what I did.


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

U could have got it frozen off, spray the freeze spray on the wart n it goes black n falls off... Y on earth u cut it could have bled to death, who gave u a Willy wart?? Did u go for std tests yet?? Ps it prob just grow back without treatment!!! Under no circumstances should u tell a gf about this!!!


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

It not gonna grow back. People that are saying that are refering to regular warts they are common to grow back. Because they are on thick rough skin. Not penis type thin skin.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yikes. Glad you're okay but that's just horrible.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

The vein was expose dark blue almost black it made me wanna puke

Where are the pictures


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Charmander said:


>


That's one of my favorite episodes.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Kekai said:


> Hey! I was serious!! Love is very blind. Have I told you about that time I fell in love with a lesbian? Not a porno lesbian, but a real one [...] *To Be Continued.*
> __________________
> Not much of an online shopper. School is kinda kicking my very hairy butt cheeks. But, with cheeks squeezed with passion, I say: "More." And I'm gonna keep wanting more till each and every one of those anal hairs singe off from the fire of my pure determination.


Seriously??? You're leaving us hanging in the breeze like that all this time??? Especially with that signature that's scarring my brain with involuntary images of a flaming dreadlocked buttcrack. And I can't be the only one who can't wipe that visual outta my head. You owe us.


----------



## JimS90 (May 19, 2013)

Ergh rough...couldn't you keep that one between you and your doctor?


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

.. i'm cringing


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Way to go man! Still...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Does it bother anyone else that this thread's called, "I removed a *gential *wart..."???



CharmedOne said:


> Seriously??? You're leaving us hanging in the breeze like that all this time??? Especially with that signature that's scarring my brain with involuntary images of a flaming dreadlocked buttcrack. And I can't be the only one who can't wipe that visual outta my head. You owe us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:afr



Kekai said:


> The day of the play arrives! Time be a supportive swooner, no matter how hot the theater was getting (Somebody get me a Koolaid)! As I take my seat, *I couldn't help but imagine her in all the sexy outfits she had to wear, because everyone knows that "The West Side Story" is one of the most erotic performances ever made in history.* To Be Continued&#8230; I'm hungry.


If you say so...


























***Aaannnddd... the inevitable edit occurs once the conscience shows up, lol... Yeah, that ol' conscience--why doesn't it either stick around all the time or just butt out completely? Make up your mind, mind! Sooo...yeah...that was some story...Naw, just kidding--rough to have a crush on someone who doesn't, can't, won't ultimately feel the same... *insert actual sympathy here after sarcastic comment is deleted*



Kekai said:


> Hope you guys enjoyed the story! Thank you for taking an interest, Charmed and Space! It feels great to just let it out and finally tell somebody after all these years.


Well, okay, since you put it that way...Yup... :rub



Kekai said:


> *I remember I tried telling my mom,* but it got awkward.


 *WHY???* Noooooo!!! Some things must *never *be shared with one's mother. I saw "Bridesmaids" with my mom. Those opening scenes... NSFM (Not Safe For Mom) :shock Talk about awkward. :hide


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

This thread is back?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

ToughUnderdog said:


>





crimeclub said:


> This thread is back?


Yeah, those were my reactions too, and yet, I'm still oddly drawn to it... I lead a boring life, apparently...


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

It has regrown on the hulk!

Hulk mad hulk smash!!!

What are these bumps near thé base on thé pelvic region they are so small!!

I gotta reclip it. Thé first attempt failed cause their was some left on thé egde.

Wish me luck.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

As long as it a chick docter. They are usually chill they say how common these thing are. Actually whatever is wrong with me it isn't even really noticeable.

I think they even get turned on when they see the D.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't even


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Delicious.


----------

